# program z javą

## robjuz

Witam.

Mam bardzo dziwny i denerwujący problem z javą.

Linuxa używam już od dość dawna. Wcześniej miałem Ubuntu i nie było problemu. Od pewnego czasu jestem na Gentoo. Udało mi się już trochę poznać ten system (ma więcej zalet niż wad) ale co mnie trochę denerwuje to to, że np w Ubuntu Firefox sam pobiera jave. W Gentoo niby jest instalowana, ale... problem. Nie otwiera mi żadnego apletu. Wchodzę np. na kurnika otwieram grę i... pusto.

Problem pojawia się we wszystkich przeglądarkach.

Bardzo proszę o pomoc, a jeśli ktoś zna to na początek zadowole się jakimś dobrym HOWTO krok po kroku.

Pozdro

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## sebas86

Zaglądałeś już na stronę z dokumentacją? Java w Gentoo.

----------

## robjuz

Oczywiście. I to nie raz  :Wink: 

Należę do ludzi, którzy najpierw sami starają się coś zrobić (niestety tym razem bezskutecznie) a dopiero potem proszą o pomoc.

Postępując zgodnie z Dokumentacją Gentoo doszedłem tylko do tego że mam javę w systemie (niestety nie wiem czy działa)

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli nadal Ci nie działa, to pewnie starczy zrobić małe dowiązanie symboliczne. U mnie wygląda to tak:

```
ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/firefox/plugins
```

Zakładając, że masz pewnie tylko jre będzie to coś w stylu:

```
ln -s /opt/wersja-jre-numerek/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/firefox/plugins
```

----------

## robjuz

Niestety otworzenie dowiązania nie pomogło. Czy mógłbyś podać jaką używasz wersję firefoxa (bądź jaką masz inną przeglądarkę) i jakie masz zainstalowane pakiety do obsługi javy? I ewentualnie flagi z jakimi je emergowałeś.

Będę bardzo wdzięczny   :Surprised: 

W  /opt mam

bin                     firefox   RealPlayer

blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03  netscape  skype

blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03  rar       sun-jdk-1.6.0.03

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## sebas86

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> W /opt mam [...] firefox [...] sun-jdk-1.6.0.03

 

To musisz wydać dokładnie takie polecenie jak napisałem wcześniej (te pierwsze) aby uzyskać to dowiązanie, potem tylko odpalasz na nowo przeglądarkę.

Wersja nie gra roli, po każdym upgradzie działa normalnie (z tym, że twardo obstaje przy wersji 2), chyba, że masz jeszcze oprócz bin wersję kompilowaną, wtedy powinieneś dowiązanie wrzucić do katalogu w /usr/lib/firefox (tego katalogu musisz sam dokładnie poszukać, bo nie korzystam z ręcznie kompilowanego ogniolisa).

Co do flag miałem java i dodałem nsplugin, ale bez niej też działa.

----------

## robjuz

Zrobiłem to dowiązanie, a niestety nie pomogło. Aplety dalej się nie ładują. Ja mam liska kompilowanego, ale zainstalowałem -bin i też nie działa  :Sad:  A może to wina samej java? Jak sprawdzić czy działa poprawnie? A można jakaś inna wersja?

----------

## c2p

A po co tak czarować z tymi dowiązaniami?

Nie szybciej zrobić to poprzez eselect java-nsplugin?

----------

## robjuz

 *c2p wrote:*   

> A po co tak czarować z tymi dowiązaniami?
> 
> Nie szybciej zrobić to poprzez eselect java-nsplugin?

 

Co dobrze... Ale jak dokładnie to zdobić? 

 *Quote:*   

> host136 robjuz # eselect java-nsplugin set
> 
> !!! Error: Usage: set [nsplugin-vm]
> 
> Unicestwiony
> ...

 

Nie rozumiem o co on się pluje...

----------

## c2p

```
eselect java-nsplugin list
```

A potem:

```
eselect java-nsplugin set [numerek]
```

Gdzie zamiast [numerek] wstawiasz numer interesującej Cię pozycji z polecenia pierwszego.

----------

## robjuz

Zrobiłem. Niestety aplety dalej się nie pojawiają. Wyświetla się pusta strona.

----------

## znal

co pokazuje 

```
java-check-environment
```

?

----------

## nelchael

i386? x86_64?

Jeśli x86_64 to odmaskuj flagę nsplugin dla blackdown-{jdk,jre}.

----------

## robjuz

```
java-check-environment

 * === Java Environment Checker ===

 * The purpose of this script is to check the sanity of your Java Environment.

 * We have significantly changed and improved the way Java is handled in many

 * respects.

 * Please refer to our upgrade guide for details:

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

 * Checking fastjar ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Checking vm_environment_files ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Checking user_settings ...

 * Running as root. Don't need to check user settings.                    [ ok ]

 * Checking generation_1_system_vm ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking virtual_provides ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking overlays_eclasses ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Checking package_env ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Java environment is sane. Congratulations!
```

nelchael:

Jeśli chodzi Ci o architekture to raczej i386 (procek 32 bit)\

----------

## nelchael

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> nelchael:
> 
> Jeśli chodzi Ci o architekture to raczej i386 (procek 32 bit)\
> 
> 

----------

## robjuz

```
emerge --info && emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Dec 2007 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://src.gentoo.pl http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/gentoo-portage/"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa battery berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread dvdrw dvi ffmpeg firefox fortran gadu gcj gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gzip hal i810 iconv ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg midi mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre perl png pppd python qt-static rar readline real reflection samba session skype spl ssl stream tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd wifi win32codecs wma x86 xinerama xorg xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  USE="gnome ipv6 java xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

```

----------

## nelchael

Wyglada ok, zobacz co masz w katalogu /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/ i co pokazuje Firefox w about:plugins

----------

## robjuz

```
ls /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins -all

razem 1181

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   1128 XII 14 18:56 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root     72 XII  9 19:24 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     63 XII 14 14:40 javaplugin.so -> /usr/share/java-config-2/nsplugin/sun-jre-bin-1.6-javaplugin.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     39 XII 13 19:20 libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  85670 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-basic-plugin.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1235 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-basic-plugin.la

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  59296 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-basic-plugin.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    167 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-basic-plugin.xpt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 153110 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-complex-plugin.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1249 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-complex-plugin.la

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  92104 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-complex-plugin.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3227 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-complex-plugin.xpt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 194338 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-gmp-plugin.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1221 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-gmp-plugin.la

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  92088 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-gmp-plugin.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4312 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-gmp-plugin.xpt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  85118 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-mully-plugin.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1235 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-mully-plugin.la

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  59296 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-mully-plugin.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    167 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-mully-plugin.xpt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 134312 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1277 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.la

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  83892 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2211 XII 12 20:36 libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.xpt

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1123 XII 12 22:41 libvlcplugin.la

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 100148 XII 12 22:42 libvlcplugin.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     32 XII 14 03:11 nphelix.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/nphelix.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     33 XII 14 03:11 nphelix.xpt -> /opt/netscape/plugins/nphelix.xpt
```

```
Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.5    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.6    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.6.0_03    Java       Tak

```

Wszystko wygląda OK. Już nie mam pojęcia, czemu to nie działa. Każdy inny plugin działa. Tylko ta java nie  :Sad: 

----------

## c2p

A w firefoksie nie masz przypadkiem wyłączonej opcji Edycja->preferencje->treść->włącz obsługę języka Java? Skoro w systemie nie ma problemów to może jednak problem jest z firefoksem?

----------

## robjuz

Mam włączoną w firefoxie obsługę java  :Wink: 

----------

## lmmsci

To może inaczej: co pokazuje:

```
java-config -L
```

?

----------

## robjuz

```
java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Blackdown JRE 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jre-1.4.2]

3)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.03 [sun-jdk-1.6]

*)      Sun JRE 1.6.0.03 [sun-jre-bin-1.6]
```

----------

## lmmsci

Spróbuj może przełączyć wirtualną maszynę dla systemu na jdk:

```
java-config -S 3
```

-> jak dla Ciebie (jdk ma numer 3). I zobacz, co się wtedy dzieje.

----------

## Bialy

Uzywam 64bit systemu i FF.

Zrobilem i przeczytalem wszystko, ale java nadal nie dziala.

eselect java-nsplugin list:

```
Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6  current

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

```

java-check-environment:

```
 * === Java Environment Checker ===

 * The purpose of this script is to check the sanity of your Java Environment.

 * We have significantly changed and improved the way Java is handled in many

 * respects.

 * Please refer to our upgrade guide for details:

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

 * Checking fastjar ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Checking vm_environment_files ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Checking user_settings ...

 * Running as root. Don't need to check user settings.                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking generation_1_system_vm ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking virtual_provides ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Checking overlays_eclasses ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Checking package_env ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Java environment is sane. Congratulations!

```

emerge --info && emerge -pv mozilla-firefox:

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 FX-60 Dual Core Processor

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Jan 2008 18:46:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-fx -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-fx -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr chardet cjk clamav cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos ldap lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg szip tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis wma xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  USE="java -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

java-config -L:

```
The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

*)      Sun 32bit JRE 1.6.0.03 [emul-linux-x86-java-1.6]

3)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.13 [sun-jdk-1.5]

4)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.03 [sun-jdk-1.6]
```

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    71 Jan 13 22:59 emul-linux-x86-java-1.6-javaplugin.so -> /usr/share/java-config-2/nsplugin/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6-javaplugin.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    70 Jan 13 22:57 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0.03/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 72328 Jan  2 22:17 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    52 Jan  2 22:17 npwrapper.so -> /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/x86_64/linux/npwrapper.so

```

W FF mam wlaczona obsluge javy i w about:plugins nie wyswietla ze ma jave.

----------

## cst

na 64 bitach jezeli chcecie uzywac 32bitowej javy od sun to bedzie ona tylko chodzic na 32 bitowym firefox-bin

na 64 bitowym firefox chodzi tylko icedtea(ale nie wszystko na niej dziala... proste programy tak, ale np czaty juz nie)

----------

## alfar

Bialy, prawdopodobnie jeśli zainstalujesz firefox'a z binarek to będzie działało. Ja też tylko tak mogłem obsłużyć javę oraz flash'a.

# emerge mozilla-firefox-bin

----------

